
Petition to “Reboot” Agile - cliffberg
http://chng.it/JS9kbKRdHK
======
dvtrn
_We need a “reboot” of Agile, that is more grounded in the realities of
software development, that is informed by DevOps ideas, and that addresses the
above problems._

About that: personally I recommend [https://www.amazon.com/DevOps-Handbook-
World-Class-Reliabili...](https://www.amazon.com/DevOps-Handbook-World-Class-
Reliability-Organizations-ebook/dp/B01M9ASFQ3)

